# bowtie set



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

:dazed052::shocked:

Wow....that's ridiculous!


----------



## Blue-LT (Apr 28, 2011)

Beleave it or not, the price is not out of line, considering that they are being machined from Solid bilit aluminum. I work in the machining sector as a programmer and planner. What I can't belive is that they would even try to market such a nich product, the investment needed to make these would be huge. I would bet that the are not going to sell that many.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

for billet aluminum its not that bad. i got 2 new emblems, painted them for less than half of that though. BUT this iffers an easy to go back to stock.

but yeah. thats a good grip.
i am looking at the spoilers too. i git that email also.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

For custom made real metal i think its reasonable.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's badass. and you get both, front and rear...not bad. I'll take a set in Black please!!! no more tearing the front overlay lol


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty cool, but maybe I'll stick with the hat instead. And a poster of the Cruze Eco for the bedroom (the wife would hit me upside the head, she would).


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't think that is an unreasonable price considering they are aluminum. I'm glad to see that Chevy has been paying attention to all of us who have done overlay's and paint. How soon before Chevy releases an intake kit?


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

For what they are, its not that bad of a price. I would buy them because they are probably very high quality


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Reasonably priced for what they are but DEFINITELY not necessary. I agree they probably won't seel many with everyone getting the vinyl overlays. Still looks great and is much cheaper.


----------



## Auto Extras (Aug 17, 2011)

...If you want to go the powder coated billet aluminum route, then here are some great black bowtie replacement emblems for replacing the front and rear Chevy Emblems on your Cruze. They come as a set of 2, have a 4 Year Warranty and install easily. Shipping is under $10 for the set of 2 in the U.S. 

(We ship worldwide too... International customers email us here.)



Also, as far as price... use promo coupon code: _*CruzeTalk10*_ for *10% off* :th_coolio:

http://www.getautoex...p/abd-1001b.htm


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I ordered a set yesterday. It's a one time investment, and honestly I'm not to into the whole vinyl overlay idea. As far as the price goes.. sure, it's a little high, but they are MADE IN THE USA and as everyone else mentioned custom billet aluminum badges aren't just a bunch of plastic parts thrown together in an assembly line. They take time to cut, grind, polish, and coat. You get what you pay for. :2cents:


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That does look nice.....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Definetly looks nice. If i ever decide to change the color scheme of my car (black/red) i will go for these.

But so far i am satisfied with my grafxwerks overlays.


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Has anyone installed these yet, if so do you have any pics?


----------

